# The Brighton & Rottingdean Seashore Railway



## Astro Pen (Oct 24, 2021)

Although electric this is in many ways a classic of Victorian steampunk thinking. 
Love it. Just surreal.


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg (Nov 28, 2021)

I think I've actually seen the foundations for the rails!


----------

